# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Cinelerra Starthilfe

## mrsuicide

**EDIT*
Argh...
Vergesst Cinelerra, Lives & Co!
Die haben zwar einen großen Funktionsumfang, sind jedoch in der Handhabung schrecklich kompliziert und total buggy.
Man bekommt kaum oder nicht, was man will. Das Encoding und die A/V-Synchronisation wird immer zur Qual.

Für den praktischen Gebrauch eignet sich allein Avidemux. 
Einfache Handhabung, funktioniert out-of-the-box, akzeptiert extrem viele Eingabeformate, gibt in alle Formate aus...was will man mehr?
Nie Probleme mit der A/V-Synchronisation!
Hat zwar nicht den Funktionsumfang von Cinelerra, aber funktioniert wenigstens einwandfrei.*

Alter Beitrag:

Cinelerra ist ein Programm zur Videobearbeitung, dass professionellen Tools in keinster Weise nachsteht.
Wer aber Cinelerra zum ersten mal benutzt stößt auf einige "Unstimmigkeiten".

Hier einige Starthilfen:

- alle Eingabedateien sollten im MPEG-Format vorliegen

- idealer Videocodec für die Eingabedateien ist MPEG2, idealer Audiocodec MPEG2-Audio ( MP3 oder AC3 gehen aber auch )

- beim Erstellen der Eingabedateien muss darauf geachtet werden, doppelte Bilder *nicht* übersprungen werden ( bei mencoder z.B. mit der Option "-vf harddup" am Ende der Filterkette ), sonst geht die A/V-Synchronisation gnadenlos verloren

- die Einstellungen bei "Settings -> Format" müssen an das Format der Eingabedateien angepasst werden, sonst wiederum A/V-Desync oder Bildfehler

- zur MPEG-Ausgabe werden ffmpeg oder die mjpegtools benötigt

- bei der Ausgabe müssen Video und Audio getrennt gerendert werden

- zuerst "MPEG-Video" und nur "Render video tracks" wählen

- danach "MPEG-Audio" oder "AC3" und nur "Render audio tracks"

- beide Dateien können im Anschluss mit dem Tool mplex zusammengefügt werden

Weitere Ausgabemöglichkeiten ( H.264 etc. ) sind mit verschiedenen Ausgabescripts möglich. Dazu später vielleicht mehr....

Viel Erfolg!  :Smilie:

----------

